# Ainol Novo 9 Spark: Affordable Tablet with Retina Screen, Quad Core Processor and 2GB RAM



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

*www.ainolstore.com/media/wysiwyg//Spark/1_ainol_novo_9_spark.jpg

*www.ainolstore.com/media/wysiwyg/Spark/2_ainol_novo_9_spark.jpg

*www.ainolstore.com/media/wysiwyg/Spark/3_ainol_novo_9_spark.jpg

*www.ainolstore.com/media/wysiwyg/Spark/4_ainol_novo_9_spark.jpg

*www.ainolstore.com/media/wysiwyg/Spark/5_ainol_novo_9_spark.jpg

*www.ainolstore.com/media/wysiwyg/Spark/6_ainol_novo_9_spark.jpg

*www.ainolstore.com/media/wysiwyg/Spark/7_ainol_novo_9_spark.jpg

*www.ainolstore.com/media/wysiwyg/Spark/8_ainol_novo_9_spark.jpg

*Processor*
Frequency	1.5Ghz
CPU	All Winner A31 (Quad Core)
Architecture	ARM Cortex-A7
Graphics Processing	PowerVR SGX544 MP2

*Screen*
Screen Size	        9.7"
Screen Resolution	2048 x 1536, Retina Display
Screen Type	         5 Point Capacitive
IPS Screen	                 Yes

*Memory*
Internal Storage	1      - 6G
RAM	2G DDR III -       - 64 Bit Dual Channel
Exapandable	        - Upto 32 GB (MicroSD)

*Connectivity & Ports*
3G Support	     -   Yes (Dongle)
Supported Dongles - Please refer to our FAQs section. We also have compatible 3G Dongle available with us.
WiFi	                -        Yes
Bluetooth	          -      No
USB Interface	    -    Mini USB & OTG Support
HDMI	                 -       Yes

*Software*
Operating System - Android 4.1 Jelly Bean
Google Play	-        Yes

*Others*
Battery	         -       8 hours (10000 mAh)
Camera	          -      2MP (Front) 5MP (Back)
G-Sensor	          -      Yes
In the Box	         -       Tablet Unit, Charger, Datacable, Earphones, User Manual, Warranty Card
GPS	                 -        No

Price: Unbelievably 16k bucks


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 23, 2013)

rider said:


> Battery	                10000 mAh



     ..


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ..



what? Isn't it unbelievable.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2013)

God dam it..


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

theserpent said:


> God dam it..



It has juicy retina display. I think it consumes more battery that's why it has 10k mAH battery.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2013)

Ainol is one of the most relieble tablet brand in China. Specs is just awesome.

Btw. where its available in India?


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Ainol is one of the most relieble tablet brand in China. Specs is just awesome.
> 
> Btw. where its available in India?



Check it in local market. ainolindia.com is selling it for 18k bucks.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

dafuq specs is that 

10000mAh battery :O


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

FYI There is no bluetooth and GPS in specs. #EpicFail



anirbandd said:


> dafuq specs is that
> 
> 10000mAh battery :O



It will last 8 hours as per ainol. 
OMG TDF is full of bongs.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2013)

rider said:


> FYI There is no bluetooth and GPS in specs. #EpicFail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think we can find locally.
Yes many bongs are there like me,tkin,cilus,Anirban,d6bmg,mario,nigx,sumonpathak and many more.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 23, 2013)

Now tell me 
Ainol is gonna give tab to you according to the thread views 
I got same mail


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish ainol gives me a review unit.. Time to trouble them, i'll do that in april.I troubled them in October xD


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice, but dude, this one used to go for 14k, now a bit raised after about 800 units were sold: iberry Auxus CoreX4 3G Quad Core 1.6GHz Tablet + Phone 9.7" IPS 2GB RAM 3G SIM | eBay

The resolution is not good, but this has the *Exynos 4412 Quad Core:*

*i.imgur.com/UAUeqof.png

I think that quad A7 will have issues with such a large display resolution, quad A7 is not what you put in a retina display, that's like tri A9.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ Hmm true..the CPU was the main reason that made Asus transformer TF700 slow


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Hmm true..the CPU was the main reason that made Asus transformer TF700 slow


Yeah, A7 is deigned for low power stuff, you can't just use it to drive retina display.


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Now tell me
> Ainol is gonna give tab to you according to the thread views
> I got same mail



what? who mailed you?

@tkin ipad2, Galaxy note 10.1 and iberry core x4. All will fall on the floor as someone see the retina screen (2048x1536) of this tab.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 23, 2013)

Tenida said:


> I don't think we can find locally.
> Yes many *bongs* are there like me,tkin,cilus,Anirban,d6bmg,mario,nigx,sumonpathak and many more.



Tenida please don't leave me out, I am  also  another *bong*(though a very ordinary bong...)

The specs. of* Aino Novo 9 Spark*,is impressive and though it may not have 3G inbuilt(sim slot facility) I must admit it will rock more than the IBERRY AUXUS CoreX4 3G mainly due to retinal display features and the super BATTERY; though a price of *Rs.14k* could have been better(if not impossible ;as Bluetooth and GPS are also absent besides inbuilt/sim facility 3G).

Actually the service and product of Iberry "_SUCKS_",after I had purchased the Iberry *AUXUS AX01* and faced quite some difficulties. Comparing to Iberry, VeeDee *E-10* Tablet is much,much better in performance,which I also own.The after sales service of VeeDee is also much better and reliable,as per my experience.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 23, 2013)

Interesting tablet. CPU is a letdown though 

Great price of course.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

rider said:


> what? who mailed you?
> 
> @tkin ipad2, Galaxy note 10.1 and iberry core x4. All will fall on the floor as someone see the retina screen (2048x1536) of this tab.


No doubt, but my question is can Quad A7 power that display? In android not everything is offloaded to GPU.

And second, I was watching some butterfly reviews, may games have issues with 1080p screens, they don't scale well or AR is all mixed up, that could be an issue. Games like Dead trigger works, but jetpack joyride etc has terrible scaling issues.

And moreover, SGX544 will have a hard time powering games like Nova, Dead trigger etc @ retina, not to mention the A7 will give up long before that, this device will look good, as ebook reader, movies, browsing etc, not for gaming, you need adreno 320 or SGX545/554 class GPUs to power retina hq gaming, just my two cents for anyone who wishes to buy this for gaming.


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

@tkin Who cares about gaming in such a low price retina tablet? BTW I can't play high graphics games on tablets. They are so big. I remain surprised when I see people playing fps on it. 



randomuser111 said:


> Interesting tablet. CPU is a letdown though
> 
> Great price of course.



Why? How poor is the CPU?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

rider said:


> @tkin Who cares about gaming in such a low price retina tablet? BTW I can't play high graphics games on tablets. They are so big. I remain surprised when I see people playing fps on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? How poor is the CPU?


I don't game on mobile either, maybe some casual games only, my warning is for those who want to play FPS etc on tablets and this will be a letdown, I did mention this is excellent for everything else except serious gaming


----------



## rider (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll better enjoy Nintendo Gameboy games more in an smartphone/tablet. They give me nostalgia. High end games are only enjoyable in PC/consoles.

All and all it's an inbuilt jelly bean tab with a quad core chip in an incredible screen. Normal tasks would be buttery smooth. Reading ebooks and surfing would be really pleasing.

For anyone who are planning for Xperia Z. I would say better to buy imported Nexus 4 and this tablet. Total spending 38k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2013)

WTF, even a 1080p display was more than enough..why the 2048x1536 ..
We have already seen the kind of performance Quad A7s give on  the micromax a116, running on 1280x720..
performance here will be really bad
Though, this does have dual core GPU


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> WTF, even a 1080p display was more than enough..why the 2048x1536 ..
> We have already seen the kind of performance Quad A7s give on  the micromax a116, running on 1280x720..
> performance here will be really bad
> Though, this does have dual core GPU


Perfect eBook reader and browser


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2013)

Very true, really slipped my mind


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Very true, really slipped my mind



I don't like All Winner cpu they are just crap


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 24, 2013)

rider said:


> what? who mailed you?
> 
> @tkin ipad2, Galaxy note 10.1 and iberry core x4. All will fall on the floor as someone see the retina screen (2048x1536) of this tab.


LOL  Ainol


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 24, 2013)

For ~15-16k its really good.

Though , I was wondering isn't it the same GPU used in MMX A116 ?? This one is MP2 , though.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 24, 2013)

No matter what, but I am never going to buy any such Chinese products because of cheap quality and no customer service at all. Don't say that Samsung etc. also make phones in China but they have strict quality standards. Don't get fooled by specs.


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a complete ipad rip off to me.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

ankit360 said:


> I don't like All Winner cpu they are just crap


Allwinner does not make CPUs, they make SOCs.



hari1 said:


> No matter what, but I am never going to buy any such Chinese products because of cheap quality and no customer service at all. Don't say that Samsung etc. also make phones in China but they have strict quality standards. Don't get fooled by specs.


Just like micromax 



101gamzer said:


> Looks like a complete ipad rip off to me.


Chinese


----------



## hari1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anybody bought this tablet?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 24, 2013)

rider said:


> what? Isn't it unbelievable.



With each day passing by it is becoming less and less unbelievable !


----------



## rider (Feb 24, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> With each day passing by it is becoming less and less unbelievable !



I don't any other android device with 10k mAH battery.



hari1 said:


> No matter what, but I am never going to buy any such Chinese products because of cheap quality and no customer service at all. Don't say that Samsung etc. also make phones in China but they have strict quality standards. Don't get fooled by specs.



But Ainol is considered to be the best in chinese products. They don't compromise much with hardware quality in assembling like other chinese companies do.



101gamzer said:


> Looks like a complete ipad rip off to me.



Whatever! It is a tablet with retina screen and decent hardware at such a low price.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 24, 2013)

rider said:


> But Ainol is considered to be the best in chinese products. They don't compromise much with hardware quality in assembling like other chinese companies do.



So will you buy this tablet?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2013)

for a good price, why not ?
Ainol crystal is one of the most VFM tablet IMO..
maybe ainol can pull VFM on this too


----------



## rider (Feb 24, 2013)

hari1 said:


> So will you buy this tablet?



 I will better wait for few reviews from Indian users in this forum.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like many people will buy it. Then please post your experience here.


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

Retina display and some decent hardware for 16k. Very nice. How is the build and music quality? Looks perfect to me as a tablet if the build quality is good.


----------



## papul1993 (Feb 24, 2013)

How's the dev community with tablets like these? Availability of custom ROMs?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2013)

yep, I can confirm that Ainol tabs atleast have cyanogenmod
check slatedroid.com for more info
They even have bluetooth and GPS working via external dongle


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 24, 2013)

Apple should sue them for copying iPad.


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Apple should sue them for copying iPad.



Here comes the apple guy.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ haha

^^ haha


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

rider said:


> Here comes the apple guy.


Not gonna work 

Chinese govt. actually supports trademark infringement  and also china controls the world supply of rare earth minerals, so nothing will happen really


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Apple should sue them for copying iPad.


*OT:*
I heard a court will sue apple fans for suggesting overpriced  apple products


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 26, 2013)

i m using ainol hero tablet it was not awesome . but if u compare price of  ainol hero with note 10.1 it good .  build quality is not that great . but tablet its VFM . what u expect on half of the price ?


----------

